# Ibis Hakkalugi anyone? Tell me about it!



## Karyn

I'm considering buying one with an Ultegra kit but would like to hear more reviews. Please give me some feedback...good or bad.

Thanks!


----------



## c-record

Only had a test ride on one. Got to put it through some hills and trails. It felt good, nice bike. Light and fast.


----------



## atpjunkie

*well I can only vouch*

for the older models on a LT basis
Demod the new one, was quite nice


----------



## limba

No experience with it but I've read lots of reviews. *They* say it's soft and heavy. Nice do everything bike but not good for racing.


----------



## MarvinK

Man... with SRAM Force being the same price and having real cx gearing, I'd really be inclined to go that route!!


----------



## Ol' Dirty Biker

Demo'd one on a MTB trail. Loved it!


----------



## pretender

limba said:


> *They* say it's soft and heavy.


I guess a 2.5# carbon frame is considered soft and heavy these days?


----------



## limba

Yeah, unless you know the writer giving the review and his/her preferences they're not really that helpful. Some people love a stiff bike, some people hate it. I'm sure the Lugi is a nice bike. If the OP buys it us give us a review.


----------



## pretender

Apparently Velonews did not find it race-unworthy:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/downloads/CX15VNNov.pdf


----------



## krisdrum

Pretty sure CXM gave it a good review as well.


----------



## atpjunkie

*well I think*

winning a Nat Jersey would help qualify a bike's race pedigree
http://www.barbarahowe.com/
http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2009/09/barb-howe.html
I remember Scot sent me a text or a twit or something when Barbarella won her stripes

I did their door magnets and stickers for US Nats


----------



## Karyn

Yes, Barbara won my race at Nats. At least I didn't get lapped  I'm ordering this bike tomorrow and will post a review as soon as I can.


----------



## iherald

I have one. It's a nice bike. It's nice and light. I don't LOVE the brakes, but they are good (you can toe them in, but you need to see how on the Euro-X site). 

The only thing I didn't love is the saddle. It's not bad, but that's a preference thing versus quality.


----------



## pretender

<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/11695455">Local trails ala cx</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2018660">Andy Wardman</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## steelisreal2

*Newly built Hakkalugi*

Just built up a new Ibis Hakkalugi three weeks ago, only the second one to land in New Zealand. I purchased just the frame and fork, because I would have ended up ditching half the parts and components supplied on the complete bike, especially their choice crankset.










I found the frame fairly light, but it is a 47cm. The Hakkalugi has been built up with Ultegra 6700 componentry (derailleurs/shifters/cassette/hubs), handbuilt Ambrosio Evolution wheels, Raceface Cadence CX 36/48T crankset (with Dura-Ace BB), Deda seatpost, stem, handlebars and TRP CX9 V-brakes. Also purchased 34T, 46T and 50T chainrings, to use when required.










The TRP CX9 V-brakes are fantastic for on and off road use and do not require any adapters to work with STI levers. Hit some mountain bike trails last weekend, there is pretty of mud clearance and they pull up well - just like a road caliper. All the TRP's hardware is titanium.










I use the Hakkalugi for road training as well, now I can take on some shingle farm roads for a change of scenery. 

Cyclo-cross isn't that popular yet in New Zealand, but is starting to get a following - had NZ Nationals a couple of weeks ago for the second time. 
As a result cyclo-cross specific componentry, parts and tyres are had to come by at the moment. A few bits and pieces had to be ordered from overseas, ie. TRP V-brakes were ordered from the U.S.


----------



## customfab

the lugi is going to get a pretty big change that will be unwrapped next week at interbike FYI.

hint, one if the tubes is getting bigger, but only half of it


----------



## Hippienflipflops

hands down, dumbest name in bikes...


----------



## limba

I think it's a great name, way better than the X01Sl, Sl321 bullshit.


----------



## ewitz

I would get it just for the hand job.


----------



## atpjunkie

*clearly*



Hippienflipflops said:


> hands down, dumbest name in bikes...


has no sense of humor

clearly no sense of MTB or Sonoma County History or humor

probably thinks Moron Tubing is silly as well


----------



## rmp

customfab said:


> the lugi is going to get a pretty big change that will be unwrapped next week at interbike FYI.
> 
> hint, one if the tubes is getting bigger, but only half of it


Tapered head tube eh?


----------



## Quixote

It's name rocks! I almost bought it just for that, and it's appropriately colored phlemish green paint job.


----------



## steelisreal2

*"Black Lung"*










Ibis did an Interbike 2010 Virtual Trade Show, they featured a new colour for the Hakkalügi, lovingly called "Black Lung". The other Hakkalügi colour is Phlegmish Yellow.

Enve Composites (Formerly Edge Composites) forks are replacing the AlphaQ forks on the Hakkalügi frame-sets.

More Ibis news:- 
https://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/ibis-2010-interbike-virtual-trade-show-booth/

customfab:-


> the lugi is going to get a pretty big change that will be unwrapped next week at interbike FYI.
> 
> hint, one if the tubes is getting bigger, but only half of it


Do they have something else up their sleeve?


----------



## pretender

steelisreal2 said:


> Do they have something else up their sleeve?


Tapered steerer tube? Since Enve makes one, it would make sense.


----------



## sslos

I always wanted one of the originals. My friend Scott in Denver got one, and I never quite forgave him...

Los


----------



## slowpokepete

pretender said:


> <p><a href="http://vimeo.com/11695455">Local trails ala cx</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2018660">Andy Wardman</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


That was some awesome riding....


SPP


----------



## slowpokepete

steelisreal2 said:


> Ibis did an Interbike 2010 Virtual Trade Show, they featured a new colour for the Hakkalügi, lovingly called "Black Lung". The other Hakkalügi colour is Phlegmish Yellow.
> 
> Enve Composites (Formerly Edge Composites) forks are replacing the AlphaQ forks on the Hakkalügi frame-sets.
> 
> More Ibis news:-
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/ibis-2010-interbike-virtual-trade-show-booth/
> 
> customfab:-
> 
> 
> Do they have something else up their sleeve?


I cracked my second hand Bianchi, which they say they won't warranty, since I am not the original owner.

So my LBS is hooking me up with a great price on a 55cm "Black Lung."

Should be ready for dirt roads and light trail use early next week ... can't wait  

SPP


----------



## slowpokepete

Just got mine...not for racing, just for fun.




















SPP


----------



## pretender

That's hot.


----------



## atpjunkie

*me too!*



sslos said:


> I always wanted one of the originals. My friend Scott in Denver got one, and I never quite forgave him...
> 
> Los


tis why I have 3

2 for cx, 1 rando-commuter


----------



## slowpokepete

Gonna try it out today on the Old Croton Aquaduct.

SPP


----------



## enr1co

:confused5:


Quixote said:


> It's name rocks! I almost bought it just for that, and it's appropriately colored phlemish green paint job.


Definitely one of the coolest and most quirky bike names out there  

Shoots- Was all set on getting the phlemish green/yellow but that black lung option now makes for a tough decision :confused5:

Update 10/20- After many hours of laborious thought and sleepless nights, finally decided and placed my order for a Black Lung frame - should arrive in a couple weeks 

Update 10/21- Ooopps... a "couple weeks" is now a "couple months". Apparently 
the demand for black lung color has been so well received, there is a good size back order 
Oh well with the Christmas timing, I can add build components on to my wish list 
and hopefully have it put togther by the New Year.

Update 10/29- Order placed on hold -pending pricing misquote resolution.


----------



## photosbychris

I have the 09 Hakkalugi with the Alpha Q fork. Love it. It is around 17 lbs. I have not found the frame to be soft. I have the Ultegra build, TRP carbon brakes, FSA carbon rock ring, chain keeper, Ritchey Pro carbon post, 3T bars, Easton stem, and Shimano WH-R540 wheelset. It is a 1x10 drivetrain. I am an amateur cx racer and I bought the bike to ride dirt roads, rough urban roads, and racing on the weekends. It has exceeded all of my expectations! It might not be the perfect race machine, but if you want a sweet bike that you can spend more than 45 minutes on, this might be the bike for you. Hi me up if you have any questions. 

I am 5'10", 140 lbs. I purchased the 54cm (TT). You might go smaller for just racing, but I wanted comfort also.


----------



## atpjunkie

*rainy today*

had what one calls a 'friendly pirate race' 
didn't feel like driving 2 plus hours to the real deal


----------



## photosbychris

A little off topic, but tonights ride reminded me why I love the hakkalugi so much. A friend and I went out for a ride tonight. Started in town, hit some single track, rode out of town on some country roads, the roads turned to gravel. We kept going and eventually got back to pavement. Cruised back into town and had a beer. Amazing ride. I cannot believe how well this bike handles everything! I never feel "beat up" after the ride. Great bike. I sold my IF Crown Jewel to buy this and I have no regrets. I loved my Indy Fab, but I love that I can hit almost anything on the Ibis.


----------



## fxc3700

Not trying to take this thread off topic but, Photosbychris, what kind of tires did you use for that ride?


----------



## photosbychris

Hutchinson Gold Pro Series. 30mm


----------



## slowpokepete

Took my Ibis out for 20+ miles today...mixture of bike path, dirt roads, and the Old Croton Aquaduct.

Made a few changes...shorter stem, for example.

A few more on the way...Masterpiece seatpost (currently running a Ritchey with a shim), WTB Devo seat, and Mavic Krysirium SL's (Colorado Cyclist has them for $699 shipped and they arrive tomorrow).

BTW...that video is posted on the Ibis website.

SPP


----------



## milesw

This is my first real season of cross, I did three races last year. I have been riding our local mtb trails on this bike and have been having a great time. I got bucked off trying to keep up with FS mtb's. I need to slow down a bit on the rough stuff. This bike is fun and the handling is great. I have been winning the B races on it, sandbagging is heard frequently as I do my laps. Love the bike and here is a pic.


----------



## swamiv

*Hakkalugi tires*

What is the fattest tire that you can run on a Hakkalugi?


----------



## steelisreal2

*I'm running 700x35c*

I'm using Schwalbe Racing Ralph and Continental Cyclocross Speed 700x35c tyres on my Hakkalugi. There is plenty of clearance, approximately 10-12mm either side of the tyre on the forks and stays. I would think you could run a 700x38c without too much drama, any bigger the height of the tyre maybe an issue.


----------



## pretender

You've gotta do _something_ with that lonely cable hanger.


----------



## kmanpfk

*trying to understand this geometry, so excuse my ignorance*

the lugi has lower HT (71.4) and ST (71.6) angles than many other cross frames i've looked at recently and the wheel base is on the low end at 1030 

granted most others round to the nearest half degree, but most are in the 72/72 or 72/73 range (HT/ST) while the G&T is at 73/74 (but 1033 wheelbase) and the X-Fire is actually reversed at 73/72. in comparison the ibis silk SL road frame is 73/73

(for frame of reference i've been looking mostly at size 58)

i seen descriptions of the G&T as aggressive and yet it has the least highest angles? 

so how does this all add up? slack tube angles and short wheelbase? do these translate into more or less responsive. or is there more to it? how do you look at 6 or 7 measures of geometry and get a initial impression of how the bike will ride

and this doesnt even take into account the discussion of bb drop

any insight/assistance/correction welcomed


----------



## slowpokepete

I had an awesome day on the CX bike today.

Got up early and rode in to work...

7 miles on the NCT, crossed over the bridge past the pump house to the dam, then down the Old Croton Aquaduct.

14 miles one way, but barely spent a mile on a road.

On the OCA this morning...



















Coming into downtown Ossining as the sun rises...










the ride home...

Back at the dam, almost time to switch on the lights ...



















Ordinarily, I would be driving my car across this bridge...










Got in 36 miles all together today  

Now it's suppertime 

SPP


----------



## Bigpikle

That looks a very very sweet bike and thats what I call a commute!

Working from home or the other side of the world has its drawbacks sometimes...


----------



## avam

No time on the new bike yet, but who doesn't like looking at new bikes? 17.6 lbs with the Mud 2's.


----------



## slowpokepete

Nice...

Just came out of the woods at Graham Hills on the 29er.

Hoping to take the ibis out on the old Croton Aquaduct tomorrow...

SPP


----------



## atpjunkie

*all I know is*

they may have a *****in' new jersey coming out


----------



## slowpokepete

A few pics from today's ride...

So here's some pics...awesome 23 miles  

Crossing the metal bridge over the reservoir at the pump house...

North County Trailway section done...










The dam with blue sky...










Entance to Bald Mtn singletrack...not happenin' today :| 










On to the Old Croton Aquaduct ... only about 3 miles to GE in Ossining...










Plenty of yellow leaves down along the OCA ...










The dam on the way back north...










This ride starts and ends right near this field of grass ... perfect on the CX bike...










Here's my house looking up from the field crossing...










A bit windy and very nice day out there today ...    

SPP :arrow: 8)


----------



## limba

Cool bike and photos.


----------



## swamiv

*Hakkalugi Monster Cross*

Hi all,

Great posts and photos! Just got my 58cm Hakkalugi frame in Phlegmish Yellow. I plan to build a fully custom monster cross bike. Will post more photos as the project progresses.


----------



## Bigpikle

SPP - so jealous of having all that to ride in especially with that lovely bike as well!


----------



## slowpokepete

Bigpikle said:


> SPP - so jealous of having all that to ride in especially with that lovely bike as well!


Yeah I think I'm, pretty lucky.

SPP


----------



## chrisf.10

LOVE the look of nude carbon. this bike looks incredible, and after reading this thread, apparently its awesome to ride. and that video on the first page was awesome to watch, i just wish i could ride those trails


----------



## slowpokepete

A few pics from yesterday's ride from Sleepy Hollow HS to the dam of the Croton Reservoir and back ,,, about 24 miles roundtrip...








GOOD TIMES







cheers









SPP


----------



## enr1co

*Lopes Wins SoCal/Nevada District State CX Championships on a Lugi'*

Cool pic of Brian Lopes on a Lugi' winning the CA CX Championships!

https://www.envecomposites.com/


----------



## TheSingleGuy

enr1co said:


> Cool pic of Brian Lopes on a Lugi' winning the CA CX Championships!


Very cool to see him ripping it up in another discipline!


----------



## jalea

Another huge win for an Ibis Hakkalugi rider...

Anyone who has said the Hakkalugi isn't very race worthy can now shutup..

*Donald Myrah rides his way to a US national title in the 2010 CX masters men's 45-49 race.*


----------



## enr1co

Congrats Don- Very Cool! Great photo shot! :thumbsup: 

Man, Im just finishing up my phlegm build and feeling "unworthy" to ride it... but the feeling should pass 

Update- 

All done with the build! Out sick with a cold right now but hope to take it out next weekend


----------



## atpjunkie

*yes Don takes first*

and Barb almost repeats (got 2nd)

that pretty much settles it


----------



## mcoplea

What was Summerhill riding today when he won the U23 CX Nats? It looked like a lugi (not a Felt)????

http://www.cyclingdirt.org/photo/548570/coverage/237950


----------



## steelisreal2

*Would be interested in your comments......*



enr1co said:


> Man, Im just finishing up my phlegm build and feeling "unworthy" to ride it... but the feeling should pass
> 
> Update-
> 
> All done with the build! Out sick with a cold right now but hope to take it out next weekend


Would be interested in your comments on your new Hakkalugi once you get a chance to get out on it. Looks to be about the same size as mine (690mm seat height).

New Enve carbon forks look good too.


----------



## enr1co

mcoplea said:


> What was Summerhill riding today when he won the U23 CX Nats? It looked like a lugi (not a Felt)????
> 
> https://www.cyclingdirt.org/photo/548570/coverage/237950


Looks to be a spare Lugi in the background...


----------



## swamiv

*My custom Hakkalugi*

My Hakkalugi is halfway done.

Setup:

58cm frame in Phlegmish Yellow
Nashbar Carbon Fork. First departure from the norm - I am going to run a disc in the front
Avid BB7 Road Mechanical Disc Brake
Avid Shorty Ultimate Canti (rear)
Cane Creek IS-3i headset
Soma Junebug Dirt Drop handlebars
Wheelset - Stans 355 29er rims, Chris King hubs, DT Swiss SuperComp spokes, done up by lacemine29.com
Bontrager LT3 700x38c. My aim is to run the fattest tire I can. I tried a Kenda Knobby 700x40c but it was too fat for the chainstays.
Brooks Swift Saddle, Natural Brown

Next thing to figure out - drivetrain


----------



## dozerdog

Love this bike I have seen the black one in person, sick. Wish the seat tube was a tad longer on the larger frames.


----------



## pretender

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxw7yz8MZAg


----------



## atpjunkie

*yes, Danny is riding a lugi*



enr1co said:


> Looks to be a spare Lugi in the background...


new Garmin bike sponsor doesn't make a cross bike. Danny got to pick his ride and chose the lugi.
So 2 1sts a 2nd and an 8th (last 2 both Barb Howe)

better news is I'm designing the poster celebrating Don's victory.


----------



## atpjunkie

*pretender is that you*



pretender said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxw7yz8MZAg


pulling off the awesome late charge victory????


----------



## pretender

atpjunkie said:


> pulling off the awesome late charge victory????


I wish!


----------



## steve_e_f

wow. after reading this whole thread, I want this bike.


----------



## milesw

*Muddy Hakkalugi*

I had a great time racing in the Central California weather today, Rain, wind and mud. CCCX #7 In Seaide at the Fort Ord course. I just wanted to do a little sharing, as the conditions were perfect for CX. I think the temps were in the mid 50's.


----------



## atpjunkie

*so I guess*

we can put this whole notion of 'not race geometry' to bed now, yes?
I'll post some pix soon


----------



## TelemarkTumalo

*Coolest Name Ever!*

I have a '97 Gang Green Hakkalügi, with Hand Job, Moron Tubing, etc. I can't imagine not liking the name, but I've met a few curmudgeons who didn't like Napoleon Dynamite either. Go figure! Anyway, the Hakkalügi is a really cool bike, lots of fun on the road and trail, great for commuting... just a great all-'rounder. So, much fun that I'm looking at the new ones myself. I'm having a color dilemma however, as the Phlegmish Yellow and Black Lung are both quite nice.


----------



## atpjunkie

*that's my team mate*



enr1co said:


> Cool pic of Brian Lopes on a Lugi' winning the CA CX Championships!
> 
> https://www.envecomposites.com/


and pal (and holder of over 100 elite cx victories) Brent Prenzlow right behind him.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I own your bikes twin*



TelemarkTumalo said:


> I have a '97 Gang Green Hakkalügi, with Hand Job, Moron Tubing, etc. I can't imagine not liking the name, but I've met a few curmudgeons who didn't like Napoleon Dynamite either. Go figure! Anyway, the Hakkalügi is a really cool bike, lots of fun on the road and trail, great for commuting... just a great all-'rounder. So, much fun that I'm looking at the new ones myself. I'm having a color dilemma however, as the Phlegmish Yellow and Black Lung are both quite nice.


(mines a 60)
set to commute, and stopping to admire my work (the window graphic)


----------



## swamiv

*Custom Hakkalugi - done!*

My custom Hakkalugi project is done! It rides like a dream. Super light! 58cm frame in Phlegmish Yellow.


----------



## swamiv

*fork and brakes*

I wanted to run a disc in the front. So I got a Nashbar carbon cross fork (it also has canti bosses), and Avid BB7 road disc brake.


----------



## swamiv

*rear brake*

It would be a shame not to make use of the hand job. Avid Shorty Ultimate in the rear.


----------



## swamiv

*handlebars and levers*

Soma Junebug dirt drop handlebars, SRAM Force levers/shifters


----------



## swamiv

*Crankset*

Crankset was a tough choice. Originally was planning to go triple, but decided to go compact double with a monster cassette. Found a sweet closeout deal on FSA K-Force Lite w/ceramic bottom bracket, one of their top shelf carbon cranksets.


----------



## swamiv

*Rear drivetrain*

SRAM PG-1050 12-36 cassette, SRAM XX MTB rear derailleur.


----------



## swamiv

Closing it out is a Brooks Swift saddle in Natural Brown. I sought to run the fattest tire possible on this bike. A Kenda 40c tire was too fat - a Bontrager 38c fit just perfectly.

Wheels were custom built by lacemine29.com, a one-man wheel builder in W. Colorado. Stans 355 29er rims (tubeless-ready), Chris King front disc and rear hubs, DT Swiss SuperComp spokes.

Since taking these photos I've also replaced the seatpost with a Cane Creek Thudbuster - it is excellent!

Cameo appearance by my dog Mocha


----------



## swamiv

*Mud christening!*

After the first mud ride.

Safe and happy riding!


----------



## atpjunkie

*next in line*

me breaking my hip has delayed the assembly


----------



## anq

Beautiful bike swamiv


----------



## quasimoto73

Hello atpjunkie

Nice lugi, curious if you know what year your frame is? I've got a solid blue one similar to the blue on yours and not sure of the year. I believe it to be a 98 but the paint on the serial number is too thick to make out all 4 numbers. Just curious, sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Hey Quasi*



quasimoto73 said:


> Hello atpjunkie
> 
> Nice lugi!!!!, curious if you know what year your frame is? I've got a solid blue one similar to the blue on yours and not sure of the year. I believe it to be a 98 but the paint on the serial number is too thick to make out all 4 numbers. Just curious, sorry to hijack the thread.


Nice Lugi to you too!!!!! by the decal kit I'm guessing 99 or 00. 98s had the old Ibis decal plus I don't think Yeagar blue was available yet. On the Moron sticker what kind of tubing does it say? The other blue one of mine in this thread is a 99, looked very similar to yours before the repaint. The existence of the wound up fork has me leaning to 2000

The one featured here is a 98 Team bike. Here are both of them before restoration.


----------



## atpjunkie

*oh and this is a great page*

for getting details on vintage ibis stuff

http://www.cyclofiend.com/ibis/
at work I have a pdf of the rough layout of the 2000 catalog, I'll have more info Monday


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

atpjunkie said:


> me breaking my hip has delayed the assembly


Is that the one I picked up for you in Boulder or haven't you gotten to that yet?


----------



## atpjunkie

*the above photos*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Is that the one I picked up for you in Boulder or haven't you gotten to that yet?


are the one Beej, she's ready for build up (would have been done except for my injury)


----------



## TelemarkTumalo

I've decided to get a new 'Lugi, but that means that my trusty '97 Lugi must go. Before I post it, I'd like to get some advice from the forum members on a fair price. The bike is in great shape, original paint on frame and fork with typical chain suck scars. It is a 54cm, Dura-Ace 9spd derailleurs and shifters, Shimano canti brakes and wheels, Ibis titanium stem, Salsa Moto Bell lap handlebar, Chris King two nut headset, Thompson elite seatpost, Ritchey crank and new(er) Broadspire chainrings, seat is Fizik. You can see pics above and in my gallery. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## leond

swamiv said:


> My custom Hakkalugi project is done! It rides like a dream. Super light! 58cm frame in Phlegmish Yellow.


swamiv,

Very nice ride. I'm considering a Hakkalugi and that's very similar to how I'd set mine up.

I'd pass on the disc (IMHO, look unbalanced with only one; big +1 if you could run double discs however) and go with a USE suspension seat post. Otherwise I'd spec mine exactly the same.

One question, do you find the handlebars compromise road riding more than traditional drop bars?

Good luck with the new bike.


----------



## quasimoto73

The tubing sticker says it's Dedacciai tubing and thanks for the website showing the catalogues. Thanks for your help.


----------



## atpjunkie

*your are welcome*



quasimoto73 said:


> The tubing sticker says it's Dedacciai tubing and thanks for the website showing the catalogues. Thanks for your help.


you are most likely 99/2000

okay that helps. now on the non drive side chain stay, there should be a Made In Sticker
if it says Sonoma County and round then it is 99 / 00.If it says MADE IN USA in a straight line it is a 2001 or maybe 2002

so check that chainstay and let me know


----------



## leond

Wanting to get something to compliment both my road and mountain bikes, I've been looking for something that can handle a 50/50 road/trail type ride. The Hakkalugi seems like the perfect bike so I ordered one yesterday.

The spec is as follows:

Frame/Fork: 58 cm phlegmish yellow w/ Enve fork
Headset: Cane Creek IS3i
Crank: SRAM Apex 170 mm 50/34
Front Der: SRAM Apex
Rear Der: SRAM Apex
Shifters: SRAM Red
Casestte: PG1050 11-32
Chain: PC-1031
Brakes: Avid Shorty 4
Stem: Ibis 110 mm
Handle Bars: Ibis 44 cm
Seatpost: Ibis
Saddle: WTB Pure V Pro
Wheels: Shimano RS20
Tires: Michelin Jet TS
Pedals: Time ATAC

Now I have about a weeks worth of waiting to do. I'm really looking forward to this bike. I think it's versatility will make it a fun bike to ride.


----------



## limba

That should be an awesome ride once you get it. That gearing will work for both fast road rides and mtn. biking hills. Terrible gearing for races but great for everything else.


----------



## leond

limba said:


> Terrible gearing for races but great for everything else.


Someone asked if I was going to race this bike. My reply was that "if they ever saw this bike in a race, it meant that somebody stole it".  

I'm just not the racing type. I'm more the escape from humanity type.

Now if this bike could motivate me to drop about 50 pounds, then I might reconsider.


----------



## pretender

limba said:


> Terrible gearing for races


I dunno, just plop it in the small ring and you'd be fine 99% of the time.


----------



## pdumas

I weigh 225 lbs. I don't race but I like to ride hard and go over roots and hop curbs. Would I have any problems with this frame at my weight or could I ride it with full confidence?

Also, I'm 6'0". Do you think the 550 or 580 size would be best? Im a 56 in Specialized sizing. 

Thanks.


----------



## atpjunkie

*all Done*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Is that the one I picked up for you in Boulder or haven't you gotten to that yet?


am quite pleased


----------



## pdumas

anyone?


----------



## atpjunkie

*I think you'll be fine*



pdumas said:


> anyone?


I'm heavier than you and the guys @ ibis said it would be okay for me
as for size, check the TT of your specialized. My guess is the 55 would be a better fit
it has a 56 TT whereas the 58 is a 57.something


----------



## leond

pdumas said:


> I weigh 225 lbs. I don't race but I like to ride hard and go over roots and hop curbs. Would I have any problems with this frame at my weight or could I ride it with full confidence?
> 
> Also, I'm 6'0". Do you think the 550 or 580 size would be best? Im a 56 in Specialized sizing.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm 6'2" and 250 lbs. I took delivery of my Hakkalugi about six weeks ago. The majority of my rides are a combination of paved roads, fire roads and singletrack.

I have no concern with the durability of the frame. I ride reasonably, don't catch air and am not afraid to get off and walk thru more extreme obstacles. That said, I don't avoid roots and rocks.

I'm far more concerned with the durability of the wheels/tires. The more I ride, the more I'll find the limits of the wheels and how much I can push it.

But I feel the wheels would fail before the frame.

I calculated the top tube plus stem length of both my road bike and mountain bike. They were within an inch of each other. I split the difference for the 'lugi's top tube / stem length. I feel this method worked out well. I feel comfortable on the tops and hoods. The drops feel a little crunched but I think that's a handle bar issue.


----------



## slowpokepete

pdumas said:


> I weigh 225 lbs. I don't race but I like to ride hard and go over roots and hop curbs. Would I have any problems with this frame at my weight or could I ride it with full confidence?
> 
> Also, I'm 6'0". Do you think the 550 or 580 size would be best? Im a 56 in Specialized sizing.
> 
> Thanks.


Mone is a 58 and fits me well.

Road bike I currently am on is a 56.

I'm 6'0" as well.

SPP


----------



## huckleberry

Finally got my Lugi!

Had to wait until I could find a deal - and boy did I! Got this beauty on Ebay built as is for an amazing price.

Wheels will go on my road bike, and saddle goes to Ebay.


----------



## limba

Oooh, nice bike! Enjoy.


----------



## leond

Congrats on the 'lugi.

In the few months I've owned mine, it's become my number 1 ride.


----------



## avam

Sweet new 'lugi! I just finished 40 miles on mine. Great ride.


----------



## peter584

I would try to **** that bike it's so sexy!!!


----------



## huckleberry

It is sexy - ain't it.


----------



## Dblvanos

Just starting to look to buy one, what is the average price of a current used lugi?


----------



## enr1co

Dblvanos said:


> Just starting to look to buy one, what is the average price of a current used lugi?


There was a black lung on ebay with a edge fork and decent build that sold for $1950 recently.

Looked like a fire sale for the seller and a great opportunity for the buyer.

Imho, not really enough data points for an "average" price as few used ones become available. 

Frame alone is $1399 msrp (w/o fork) so figure anywhere between 35-60% off for a used one, factoring in variables of condition, color, size etc.

I've had my lugi for almost a year- no cx racing with it (yet) but its become my primary bike as it fits me great and love its adaptabilty for either fast road or off road. 

In 25 yrs of riding, it interestingly gets more inquiries and compliments on group road training rides than any bike I've ever owned 

Good luck with sourcing your Lugi!


----------



## Dblvanos

Just placed my order, hope to have it by next week.


----------



## avam

I'm having a huge creaking problem with my hands/weight on the hoods or in the drops on bumpy pavement and under heavy load climbing when I'm pulling a bit on the handlebars or hoods. It appears to be in the stem to handle bar clamp, but I can not completely get rid of it. First I reapplied carbon past under the clamp and the noise was gone for a few weeks and then came back. I've now completely disassembled the entire front end, lubed everything again and problem still comes back. I have reapplied carbon paste under the clamps, put grease under the clamp screw heads and inbetween the headset spacers. I'm certain it's not the hoods, cables under the tape, or brake cable ferrule. The creaking seems to be worse as the temp gets hotter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dblvanos

Mine showed up

From Parts 

















To delivery

















To first ride


----------



## pretender

avam said:


> Any suggestions?


It's often hard to track down creaks because they resonate throughout the whole frame. So in your head you've associated it with the front end, but maybe it's the bottom bracket. Not saying it is, just that you've got to investigate all possibilities.


----------



## samnoa

error


----------



## samnoa

*haak 11spd campy chorus build*

I have a Haak frame on its way, that I found new never built.

I also I got a great deal on piecing together new 2010 11 spd. chorus parts, I just need the crank. Problem is that I'm stuck to buy the 11 speed crank and that got me thinking. I'm debating to sell all the chorus (or keep for a future road bike)and go for sram force like I've been seeing a lot on this bike. If shell out 300 bucks on the chorus crank I'm still 150 under the cost of the complete sram force build.

Anyone seen/heard of campy 11 speed on these frames?

If you had a choice would you save $150 and stick with full 2010 chorus or put the SRAM force on this bike??


----------



## odeezal26

hi guys!


----------



## odeezal26

love this site


----------



## odeezal26

me too!


----------



## odeezal26

me too! great trail


----------



## swamiv

*Monster Tires*

Always on a quest to run the fattest tire possible on my 'loog, I can report that I've had success with these two tires:

Bontrager LT3 700C (38c)
http://bontrager.com/model/08316

Clement Xplor MSO (40c)
http://clementcycling.com/400/xplor-mso

Any other suggestions?


----------



## atpjunkie

*yup*



Weeks32 said:


> yep Nice do everything bike but not good for racing.


this guys says the same thing


----------



## Chonut

What fork are you running on your 'Lugi? I have 35c Kenda Happy Mediums on A23s and I can't imagine stuffing a 40c (even a skinny one) in there - especially in the Enve fork.



swamiv said:


> Always on a quest to run the fattest tire possible on my 'loog, I can report that I've had success with these two tires:
> 
> Bontrager LT3 700C (38c)
> Bontrager: LT3 700C (Model #08316)
> 
> Clement Xplor MSO (40c)
> X’PLOR MSO | Clement Cycling, Cyclocross Tires, Adventure Tires, Mountain Bike Tires, Road Bike Tires
> 
> Any other suggestions?


----------

